# How long does it take a shipment from South Korea to arrive in the U.S. (N.H.)



## MacTech (Apr 2, 2007)

I ordered a modded KL1 from a fellow CPF'er in South Korea, the package was shipped on March 21, it still has not arrived

any idea (rough ballpark) how long it should take for a package to arrive from S. Korea? (I'm in NH)


----------



## macforsale (Apr 2, 2007)

*


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 2, 2007)

Since it has to go through customs, don't expect it to arrive quickly. I figure 10 to 21 days if promptly mailed.

Daniel


----------



## MacTech (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay, thanks, so i'm clearly too impatient in this case, i was expecting around 8-10 business days, as long as this is normal then i'm not too concerned


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 2, 2007)

My experience from that area *if a package is not held up in customs* is 2 to 3 weeks.


----------

